# Desktop freezes while loading windows



## Pyromanci (Mar 27, 2016)

2 Days ago my computer worked fine, and had done for several years. Yesterday I packed it up and moved it across town, and when I plugged it in it started to load windows 10, and after a few seconds it stalled halfway though the rotation of the little dots... 

So step one I checked the wiring in case something had shaken loose in the car. Then when that didnt show anything I went and checked the bios settings in case the short ride across town had somehow been too much for the battery. I then tried leaving it on in case windows might load at some point in an hour. That did nothing, and I noted it seemed to freeze at the same point my HDD first clicked, and since I had some issues with the HDD recently I decided to save a load of hassle and go get a new one.

1hr later...

So I get home with my new SSHD, and a full version of windows 10 (previously it was the free upgrade from windows 7) Put in the stick with the windows and install the drive. Then a quick trip to the bios and I thought I was good to go...However after asking whether I would like 32 or 64 bit the installation flipped to the now dreaded blue windows symbol and progressed for exactly the same amount of time before freezing. So optimistically I decided maybe the installation was slow and I would come back to a fully installed windows.

1hr later

No joy so I restarted and instead of choosing a version of windows to install, I took the offer of a windows memory diagnostic tool. Which came up clean. I took out the battery and unplugged for 10 mins to reset the bios... no luck... I switched virtually every cable that could be switched, and put them in different sockets if it was possibe... I quadruple checked the bios settings, tried a few odd suggestions. Spotted the CPU temp was a bit high even in the bios, so I went back to the shop for a new fan. I installed it and despite the low temp I have made no impact the actual problem. Have trawled the net for every crazy solution, but nothing impacts it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Pull all your RAM sticks and try with one at a time running memtest86+

You can download it to bootable media

It's sounds like your RAM or one of em atleast is bad


----------



## Pyromanci (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. Sadly the bios wont start with only one chip, but I did try with 2 of the 4 in every possible combination in both sets of ports. None showed any problems in the (epicly slow) memory test, or made any difference to the point it freezes at. I saw on another site that it's possible a dead cmos battery could cause the problem. So since I am prepared to grasp at any straw at this point. I am off to get a new one. Wish me luck.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have NEVER seen a pc that wouldn't boot with just one stick of RAM....keep in mind it would have to be in the primary slot....normally slot 0/1


----------



## Pyromanci (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay so memory slot 1 turned out to be in the middle of the group... but with a flashlight and much eyestrain I located it. All 4 sticks passed the memory test. And just because I had to try, I found that none of them made any difference to the point the comp freezes at. As soon as you hear the first scratch of the hdd transferring... thats all folks. Also the battery made no difference. I did think it was a little hopeful, but oh well.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include the EXACT Make and model System if Big Box, or same info for the following if custom or home built, Mother Board (including Revision number), Processor (Exact Model Number), Ram, Video Card, Hdd(s), Optical Drive(s), Power Supply Manufacturer Model, Wattage and Amperage on the +12V Rails, OS, and any other peripherals installed on the motherboard


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

If it happens when the HDD trys to scan, then your hard drives bad.


----------

